# Yet again about bands.....(Gzk)



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I am trying to find a good set up for my draw length, and I thought, why not ask in the forum? 
With precise I cut my bands at around 475% elongation, and I find they work well, bit with gzk I still haven't found the magic setup. 
Anyone that shoots 0.66 orange gzk care to share what elongation he uses?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I draw 62” and use 13”active length with the GZK.66. Seems to be pretty maxed out.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> I draw 62" and use 13"active length with the GZK.66. Seems to be pretty maxed out.


Thanks Joe! If I may ask, how long does it last with that elongation?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

They last a good long time. I shoot 7/16 steel though. 
Here's something to check if shooting full butter ...
If you've been shooting right down your reference point and with your replacement bands you suddenly are shooting to the right. You are under powered. If you're shooting left you are over powered. If you tune them to your desired ammo all is well. Your bands will last their longest with little hand slap. 
I gave up on figuring elongation years ago. Every roll is different. Sometimes even one side of the roll is different. 
I Rely on feel and what it's doing on the target. Hope this helps. 
Btw: this is for left hand hold.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> They last a good long time. I shoot 7/16 steel though.
> Here's something to check if shooting full butter ...
> If you've been shooting right down your reference point and with your replacement bands you suddenly are shooting to the right. You are under powered. If you're shooting left you are over powered. If you tune them to your desired ammo all is well. Your bands will last their longest with little hand slap.
> I gave up on figuring elongation years ago. Every roll is different. Sometimes even one side of the roll is different.
> ...


Thanks Joe! I will start testing longevity at 470% and go from there based on feel.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I'm still using tbg


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I just measured a set of orange gzk 0.54mm that I have on an axiom champ. Just a hair under 7.5 inches active for a 36 inch draw, about 480% elongation. This is approaching maxing out but not quite. I also typically just eyeball what looks about right and then adjust by feel.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I also have some GZK green 0.58mm. On his website, he recommends a 1:6.5 extension... I have shot it at 600% but even that felt a bit too extreme so I dialed it back. However, the green stuff definitely stretches more than the orange stuff in my experience.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Well guys, I found why I had difficulty arriving at a nice and smooth band length. I had the wrong idea about my draw length. I thought it was 133cm max, but it turned out that it is more like 137cm... That is almost 1cm of band length difference, more than enough to be noticeable....


----------

